# Need more rear hydraulic hookups on tractor



## dfloyd0105 (Feb 12, 2012)

I have a 80 model international 684 that has one set of hydraulic hookups on it and the baler i am looking to buy has two hydraulic hookups. One is for the tie. What are my options and the cheapest way on making this work. Thanks


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

They do make a splitter that plugs into your existing outlet. I don't know how well they work, but it is less expensive than adding another one typical of factory. Maybe someone will chime in and give us their experience with them. Mike


----------



## ggoll (Feb 12, 2012)

We use one to have 3 remotes on 4430, toggle switch in cab to move from #2 to #3. Works well


----------



## stickney farm (Jan 17, 2011)

a fassi valve.i think thats how its spelled. plugs into your remote and you use the toggle switch to go back and forth between functions. they work well and are easy to install. i think they cost between 450 and 500 dollars.


----------



## man of steel (Feb 1, 2010)

As others have said, they do make splitters and if you can use it elsewhere that is a very good way to go. I might be just as inclined to to go with an electric actuator for the twine arm if this is the only application you need two remotes for


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Just google "Hydraulic Multiplier" there are a number of brands and all are around $400 -$500. Check out the used parts guys, you can probably find a dual off a scraped IH 684 for less and get the linkage as well. I agree with Man of Steel......electric tie is easier.


----------



## greenfield (Dec 28, 2011)

what could be used to fabricate an electric tie to replace a hydraulic one ?


----------



## man of steel (Feb 1, 2010)

One of these

https://www.surpluscenter.com/sort.asp?keyword=EALD&catname=electric&PAGELEN=20&PageNo=2


----------



## MorganT69 (May 17, 2010)

Go to a used tractor parts place and buy what you need and forget about it. Nothing like doing it right, not to say that others are not right but thats how I would do it anyways.


----------



## country boy (May 27, 2010)

I have a 484 ih that had no remotes on it when i bought it I just bought a two spool valve plumbed in on the high side of the hydraulics an put my couplers on some 90s and mounted it on the fender, if yours is a cab tractor run hoses for remotes


----------



## nehayman (Jun 12, 2009)

I have a 684 that I added a remote to last winter to run a hydro swing windrower. I added a factory valve. It wasn't to terribly expensive. I couldn't find a factory lever so I fabbed a couple up and the factory hard lines have been discontinued so I went rubber all the way back. In all I prob have around 300 in it with the valve. I have an extra valve if you are interested.


----------

